# traveling with a bird?



## wildwerden (Oct 6, 2012)

i'm talking 'getting a volkswagen that runs on water and driving around the country a bunch of times and doing whatever the fuck happens' kind of traveling. i'd have the bird in a harness and on a leash at all times. she'd sleep tucked in my neck. when it's too cold, she'd be folded in my jacket. for cold weather there would be awesome sweaters involved. food is pretty easy for them, bread crumbs, wild bird seed that spilled at walmart, and fresh greens (grass). they drink maybe a thumble-full of water. hell you could make a bag harness thing so she'd carry her own food and water. am i just really baked right now or does this actually seem reasonably awesome so far? 
i'd be a younger bird so she'd learn and be trained fast. thinking maybe a cockatiel or parrotlet. something on the small side for sure. parkeets/budgies have always been terribly nasty to me. finches are way too skittish unless that rare case when they are extremely young.

i'm just really stoned, right?


----------



## Kim Chee (Oct 6, 2012)

Yep! You've been puffing on feathers.


----------



## Earth (Oct 6, 2012)

You are out of your mind woman.....


----------



## Chewbacka (Oct 6, 2012)

It could work, parrots are very smart and friendly birds. It would be a hard thing to do but can be done. If you could, maybe get a small cage you could strap to the top of your pack while the bird isn't in it. Try to find a handfed bird as those will be the best. I've always wanted to have an awesome traveling pet. I'd love to get a monkey, I think that would be awesome!


----------



## dprogram (Oct 7, 2012)

A rat would be so much easier!


----------



## ByronMc (Oct 7, 2012)

birds fly south,in the winter!


----------



## wildwerden (Oct 7, 2012)

i already have a pair of rats and they love to scratch the fuck out of my neck + make me itchy and red (allergic) plus they just had babies. (anybody want a rat?)
the hand fed babes are the best, it's just a matter of finding one that isn't over a hundred bucks. a monkey would be badass! 
i'm too sober and i'm still going to give it a try cause it honestly doesnt seem like a half bad idea..... 
i remember at rainbow in tn this year, there was a woman walking around with a cockatiel in a harness on her shoulder and and she was going around with a thimble of water asking if anyone wanted a drink.


----------



## scatwomb (Oct 7, 2012)

First I was like: "Stupid fucking pothead."

Then, I was like: "Fucking awesome fucking pothead!" 

Now, I am like: "Fuck yes stupid fucking pothead!"


----------



## finn (Oct 8, 2012)

You lost me on a volkswagen that runs on water... Honestly you seem to be racking up a whole lot of responsibilities in the form of animals. I suppose you could extend that to plants by having a small garden while you're at it, but I'd think your dogs and yourself should be enough.


----------



## Ekstasis (Oct 8, 2012)

What kind of quality of life do you think a bird is going to have? It doesn't sound great to me. Winter is soon. Your food plan sounds like a bad diet for a bird. Also, are you going to keep it in your sweater all winter, when does it get to live and be awake? What about the oops factor when you lean against something and squish it? 

My gram had a bird that regularly cuddled under her lap blanket and one day squish.... Dead bird... The bird didn't even make a peep when it was being suffocated.

You could put it in a hoodie hood to avoid squish, but it couldn't really share body heat. Birds get sick easily from temperature changes. At least that's what books said 10 years ago, when I raised a batch of love birds.

So, you are going to be on the road with your old dog (?), a puppy, 2 rats plus their babies, and a bird?

If I have confused your menagerie with someone else, I apologize. 

I haven't bitched at anyone on stp, but this is too much stupid for me to set aside.


----------



## wildwerden (Oct 8, 2012)

i'm not going to have the the rats with me since i'm allergic to them. i have taken the 'squish' and weather factor in consideration. i'm just brainstorming here, seeing if it may be a good idea or not. which is why i brought it up here (surely someone else must have thought of this too - and would be wondering as well) in terms of the volkswagen, the bird would have the space / heat she would need to be a cool bird. i don't know i'm still brainstorming it and seeing if it would be possible / reasonable. the boy has one 3 yr old dog and i have one 7 yr old dog.
funny how someone mentioned the bad diet for a bird when any dog / cat who eats the regular kibble dog food crap is also on a bad diet, and alot of people don't know how bad it is for their dogs. birds usually need a variety of seed + fresh greens + water + that's about it, depending on the bird.

http://www.squidoo.com/run_car_with_water water can be your fuel if you do the correct conversions + i've been looking into that. which is what i'm talking about in terms of the water-run volkswagen.....


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Oct 8, 2012)

if you are going around in a car that runs on water...ill eat my fucking hat.


----------



## Kim Chee (Oct 8, 2012)

I


cantcureherpes said:


> if you are going around in a car that runs on water...ill eat my fucking hat.



I bet smoking feathers gets you really high (or maybe just delusional). 
C'mon ms. Wild, stay home and volunteer at a shelter until they hire you if you are into the animals. Just another idea...


----------



## ByronMc (Oct 8, 2012)

Does everyone know Wild is deaf,which does not have anything to with how smart a person is,but she is handicapped. And if she wants to think about some ideas,and ask us, about what we think,then let's think a little past our own noses,maybe even try to step into her shoes !


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Oct 8, 2012)

being deaf has nothing to do with how smart (or stupid for that matter) i think somebodies ideas are. and i dont know what being deaf has to do with driving a car that runs on water.


----------



## kokomojoe (Oct 8, 2012)

For real though, it'd be cool if the ideas you had could be executed perfectly, I just think it'd be extremely difficult but do whatever the fuck your heart desires and don't let me shit on your parade.


----------



## Shoom (Oct 8, 2012)

kokomojoe said:


> For real though, it'd be cool if the ideas you had could be executed perfectly, I just think it'd be extremely difficult but do whatever the fuck your heart desires and don't let me shit on your parade.


----------



## ByronMc (Oct 8, 2012)

As I said,deaf has nothing to do with how smart,but do know that when a person does have a handicap,they may NOT,think in a manner that we may. See,as I said,put yourself in Wild's shoes,if you can,think how you may think,which,is the only thing she hears !


----------



## scatwomb (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## Kim Chee (Oct 8, 2012)

ByronMc said:


> Does everyone know Wild is deaf,which does not have anything to with how smart a person is,but she is handicapped. And if she wants to think about some ideas,and ask us, about what we think,then let's think a little past our own noses,maybe even try to step into her shoes !


I am aware of her handicap. Treating her as different is lame. She'll surely think it is humorous that another person is coming to her defense. I can't come close to stepping in her shoes. I know what it is like to put in earplugs, but I do not know what it is like to be deaf from birth.


----------



## littlejasonsandiego (Oct 8, 2012)

birds like to fly. my mom has birds in a cage. it makes me sad. you should reconsider.


----------



## wildwerden (Oct 8, 2012)

i don't see my deafness as a handicap. the only 'problem' with me is that i can't hear and i'm still able to function and behave normally, whatever normal is. handicap is kind of an offensive word since the dictionary considers it to be a disadvantage (when really its nice to sleep like a fucking rock) and yeah. 
besides: how does me hearing or not hearing anything have anything to do with a pet bird on the road or a car running off water? i'm just brainstorming and how will my deafness affect my thoughts? besides not applying sound to thoughts.
i've been doing a lot of research and putting water in the gas tank is going to severely hurt yr vehicle, for obvious reasons.


----------



## wildwerden (Oct 8, 2012)

my rowing coach didn't know that i was deaf until my mother told him three weeks into the season and he was pretty suprised..... for those of you who doubt my normal-ness


----------



## ByronMc (Oct 8, 2012)

I say,understand where she is,then you will treat her with understanding,as for what she feels about me coming to help others understand her,feel she will not mind.


----------



## ByronMc (Oct 8, 2012)

being deaf, is a handicap,does not make a person smart or stupid,but,what it does do is limit things. Now,if we are out there on a street corner,shooting the shit,you will not understand every thing said,unless we are all aware,and take the time to make sure you have gotten what has been said. If we don't care,you will feel outta place,not cared for. With that said,most people don't care,take the time to consider, I know only too well,I've been guilty of that,now,I try more then before.


----------



## finn (Oct 8, 2012)

Handicap comes from hand-in-cap, as in beggars on the street, in case you don't know why that term is fucked up. A disadvantage in some situations sure, but so is being old like me. Now to the car part.

Remember the Hindenburg? A balloon filled with hydrogen gas, or HH. No Nazi references intended. Browns gas aka hydrolyzed water is hydrogen gas mixed with oxygen (OO) which makes it extremely dangerous, since it doesn't need any air to explode. Only heat or a spark, so if the reaction from the engine reaches the tank with the gas, it will blow up. Depending on how much of the gas you have on hand, you might destroy the car and everything in it.

That said, you can experiment with it with household current and two identical cone shaped mesh strainers with two containers, search on makezine.com under hydrolysis. Edit-not on makezine-on instructables: http://www.instructables.com/id/Collecting-Hydrogen-and-Oxygen/?ALLSTEPS


----------



## Kim Chee (Oct 8, 2012)

It will never work. Those terrorists will never let a let a hearing impaired person put a parrot in a car.


----------



## skitter (Oct 11, 2012)

I travelled with a quail for a few months.
Farm-raised from a poultry market. Aside from the whole, you have a fucking quail you wingnut, treatment, the bird was actually pretty cute. I fed it dove-pigeon-quail blend seed and caught it grubs and let it peck ants and stuff. Carried it everywhere, even on twenty-two mile hikes, in a bok choi box with a hydraulic strap through it, changing the lining daily with fresh free newspapers. When we stopped somewhere it'd dust bathe and sometimes take a little bath in the dog's waterbowl (the dog adored it) and drank water from a stupid little hamster dish.
During hitchhiking, if I couldn't tuck the box in the back of somewhere, the box was collapseable, and I had lots of big paper bags with holes poked in them to take the quail in the car with me. Otherwise, it'd sit wrapped in my hoodie and walked around dumb and placid and never really ran/flew away (too dumb to know anybetter I guess)

One day I ran to get some spam and tortilla from the store while the quail was dustbathing in an empty flower bed. I told husband, hey, watch the quail while I run okay? The dog was chilling, he was sewing, on the phone, etc.
When I came back, he's up looking around telling me the quail has walked away, and right at that moment I see a freakin' hawk swoop out of the sky and snatch up a little quail-sized... quail, and the last I ever saw of my quail were his little chicken-feet poking out of a hawk's talons.

My quail went back to Eywa.
wow that was a long story.


----------



## ByronMc (Oct 11, 2012)

Bet that hurt ya, along with the quail ! You made remarks, that have made me think, if you were to do it again, you would not put the quail though it again ! Am I seeing this correctly ?


----------



## wildwerden (Oct 12, 2012)

see? it's possible. sorry about yr little quail guy though.

and hydrogen is flammable, as is gasoline. in fact, in my research, i keep reading that hydrogen is _less_ flammable than gasoline. not sure if this is true though.




> Many of the public’s perceived notions of hydrogen being
> a dangerous fuel stem from the famous explosion of the
> Hindenburg. NASA determined that the explosion of the
> Hindenburg zeppelin was due to the ignition of the highly
> ...


 
http://www.hydrogenhighway.ca.gov/facts/einsafety.pdf


----------



## Shakou (Oct 13, 2012)

If you're serious, I totally wouldn't recommend it. I tossed the idea around a LOT when I first got into traveling when I had my Green Cheek Conure, who I was very bonded with. After torturing myself over the decision, I ended up rehoming him with a bird savvy friend of mine, because ultimately it would have been very selfish and unfair. Birds are one of those animals that REALLY needs stability. They are extremely sensitive and don't handle change of any kind well at all. Not a good traveling pet.


----------

